# NEED HELP re: renting in Portugal



## Ananass (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello,
I have just moved to Portugal and everyone is telling me I need a receipt from the landlord with the rent. Anybody knows why? Someone said it had to do with claiming tax at the end of the year...do I need it?
Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ananass said:


> Hello,
> I have just moved to Portugal and everyone is telling me I need a receipt from the landlord with the rent. Anybody knows why? Someone said it had to do with claiming tax at the end of the year...do I need it?
> Thanks


hi

I'm not in Portugal so can't answer the tax question, but I would insist on a receipt if only to prove that you have paid!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Ananass

The only proof that you have paid your rent is the receipt. So i would think yes it's very important.

Sorry i can't be of help with the tax issue.

Peter


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

There is an official "factura" that states your fiscal number - it is to do with your end of year tax return - or agency supplies these to us.

B


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

If you dont have a PT fiscal number the factura wont do you any good (you cant claim back tax) , besides proving you have paid the rent, but if you pay the rent by bank transfer or cheque there you have that proof.


----------

